# Road Trip!!!!!



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Kim has given her tentative approval to us taking a little drive in early November. Weather permitting, we'll take the digital cameras, extra batteries, the dogs, and start at Kiskikimettas Jct. down near New Kensington and follow the East bank of the Allegheny River north.... until we get bored, tired, or to Titusville...... For those who don't understand why I'm bothering to go there or to tell you this - This is where the _real_ Allegheny Valley RR once ran. 

Since much of it has been abandoned and some parts turned into a trail, I'm curious to see what is left. Besides, it will give you guys some RR prototype pictures to look at, even if you have to listen to me blather. There are about 40 towns and villages, 5 or 6 bridges (if they are still standing), and 3 or 4 tunnels _that I know of_ between the South and North ends... So hopefully there will be something interesting to photograph along the way.

We may take side trips along the known spurs at Kiskikimettas, Big Sandy, and Foxburg, and try to find the original water level RoW above East Brady.... Good thing Kim just likes going for car rides in the country, lol.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Happy hunting


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick? Being NICE? Am I dreaming or is it Prozac? 


Hey Nick! I think Barney phished your login!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 24 Oct 2010 08:27 AM 
Nick? Being NICE? Am I dreaming or is it Prozac? 


Hey Nick! I think Barney phished your login!


Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa







Never under esimate the power of the mind.........


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for burying all the newer posts, Nick. A few of those old ones were interesting to reread. But day off or not, being a prolific poster of saccharine sweet niceness ---- because somebody hurt your feelings by pointing out that you.... occasionally.... aren't ---- isn't exactly the most mature response that I can think of. 

But, since you are being sooo nice today, can I borrow that cool car of yours for my trip? I promise not to get it stuck in any more mud holes than absolutely necessary!


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik, 
Please let us know how the trip goes. I once stumbled upon a website that documented ALL the remiaining bridges over the Allegany from the start in PA to the little bit that travells past me in NY state and back into PA all the way down to Pittsburgh. 

Chas


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

It took my 3 days and jumping between modern and 1895 maps to compile a fairly complete list of all the places the AV served.

The Allegheny Valley RR from North to South (& West to East)
Venango Co-
Oil City - connection with New York Central, South Oil City - (branch to McClintock to Collins to Horse Creek to Cranberry), Franklin Station, Cochran, East Sandy Station -(Sandy Creek Branch to East Sandy to Van), Coal City/Fosters, Brandon, Kennerdell -Tunnel-, Scrubgrass, Roberts Run, Saint George, Rockland -Tunnel-, Blacks, Dotter, Emlenton

Clarion Co -
Foxburg Upper connection with B&O ex Pittsburgh & Western, Perryville, Dutch Hill, Pollock, West Monterrey, Upper Hillville, abandoned water level main to Sarah Furnace to Catfish to Riverview to East Brady, Red Bank - Low Grade Division East Main South

Armstrong Co-
Cosmus, Rimer(ton), Hooks, Grays Eddy, Mahoning - connection with Pittsburg and Shawmut, Templeton, Pearts Eddy, Mosgrove (Lower connection with B&O), Ensford(sp?), Kittanning, Garretts Run, Manorville, Ford City, Rosston, Loganport, Kelly Station, Godfrey, Alladin, White Rock, Donley, Shenley, Kiskikimenetas Jct. -Connection with West Penn RR

Allegheny Co.-
Ingleside, Braeburn, Arnold, New Kensington, Parnassus, Logans Ferry, Johnston, Hulton, Verona - branch to Ink Works to Millton, Coleman, Brilliam, Candless?
Pittsburgh - connection with the Pennsylvania RR

Low Grade Division-
Clarion Co- 
Red Bank, Lawsonham - Sligo branch to Rimersburg to Huey (new reconnect to Cherry Run to Upper Hillsville) to Carlsville to Sligo, Rock Run, New Bethlehem, Fairmount, Hawthorne, 

Jefferson Co -
Maysville, Heathville, Summerville, Dowlingville, Brookville, Bellport Mills, Erdice, Fuller, Carriers Mills, Reynoldsville Station, Sherwood, Falls Creek 

Clearfield Co - 
DuBois Station, Sabula -Tunnel-, Payne, Winterburn, Pennfield, Tyler, 

Elk Co - 
Weedville, Caledonia, Medix, Bennezette, Mt Pleasant, Grant, Dents Run, 

Cameron Co -
Miller, Mix Run, Driftwood and interchange with Erie

It's going to be a big job even without going below Kiski and mostly ignoring the Low Grade Division (maybe next spring?) The Railroad Station Historical Society shows stations still standing at Shenley Kittanning Sarah Furnace, Franklin Sta, Reno, Brookville, Reynoldsville Sta,


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Lots of research there!

May I recommend that you take the trip "virtually" before you get behind the wheel? 

Use Google Earth to view some of the places from the air, then, if available in the area, use Street View to see it from the ground. This method saved me some time and effort when I wanted to photograph a roundhouse. The paper maps indicated that a highway ran right next to the roundhouse, but Street View showed that there was a dense forest on a hill behind a barbed wire fence between the road and the roundhouse and there was no way to get a photograph at that point. Saved me nearly an hour's driving to get there that I spent touring a museum instead on the trip.

Have a nice trip. Hope it is fun for you and yours.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 24 Oct 2010 11:46 PM 
Thanks for burying all the newer posts, Nick. A few of those old ones were interesting to reread. But day off or not, being a prolific poster of saccharine sweet niceness ---- because somebody hurt your feelings by pointing out that you.... occasionally.... aren't ---- isn't exactly the most mature response that I can think of. 

But, since you are being sooo nice today, can I borrow that cool car of yours for my trip? I promise not to get it stuck in any more mud holes than absolutely necessary!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick is turning to the dark side, hes building a RC battery unit. It will change you when the power comes from ,,within....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

In your dreams Marty.







You sure get sucked in easly and especially from Nick. Later RJD


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

We had to go to Kittanning today to pick up my eldest daughter. So we did a short stretch of the line while waiting for her mother to drop her off..... http://www.the-ashpit.com/mik/AV1.html


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Hey Marty,*
*Did you see Nicks post, right above yours? He finally put a real live picture of himself dancing!*


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Mik, 

Thanks for sharing! Good stuff.... 

Michael


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Santafe 2343 on 30 Oct 2010 05:41 AM 
*Hey Marty,*
*Did you see Nicks post, right above yours? He finally put a real live picture of himself dancing!*


HE HE HE............


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick Rex can be thankful that you and I did not show up to ride out with them.







It would have been complete kayos. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Kayos?? did 'nt they wear white pointy hats in the 50's?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well not any worse that what you spell out Marty. later RJD


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Part 2 Garvers Ferry to Ford City we spent more time lost today than taking pictures. 
http://www.the-ashpit.com/mik/AV2.html


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Just for giggles, I played with Google Earth tonite.... the RoW is torn up from below Rosston the whole way to Aladdin. Where Logansport is on the 1896 map there are a few of what look to be vacation houses. I also looked at the Kiskiminetis Junction, it is just beyond the iron bridge. The old West Penn RR line is still intact, but the AV just ends, replaced by what looks like an ATV trail to Garvers Ferry. Below Garvers Ferry Google Earth shows a paved road flanked by big fancy houses on one side and a golf course on the other where the RoW should be... so much for being railbanked.
I recorded a couple bits but don't know how to share them.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Give up and go home.

I might own a share in one of those houses next to the golf course...........


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 02 Nov 2010 08:24 PM 
Give up and go home.

It would make you too happy. I wanna bounce back a couple old mine roads soon, can I borry yer car?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

After a long weary winter, we picked up the chase again this morning - at the other end of the line

http://www.the-ashpit.com/mik/AV3.html

And I found some vintage pix of the Garvers Ferry/Butler Junction during the Pennsy era, so that page was updated http://www.the-ashpit.com/mik/AV2.html

edit: OK I'm confused. what is this board program changing in the links that they misdirect half the time?


----------

